# Camp Chef PG24 DLX caught fire today



## eqsux4 (Aug 28, 2016)

IMG_20160828_172531.jpg



__ eqsux4
__ Aug 28, 2016






Hi Folks,

First time posting, here, but has anyone ever had their camp chef catch fire?  We had the neighbors call the fire dept, and it melted part of the side of my garage!  Anyone have any experience with their warranty (especially from Canada)?

We've used the smoker almost non-stop for the 6 months that we've had it, and it's been great.  I made jerky on it just this morning, and that ran for 4 hours.  I cleaned it up, and went to smoke some pork chops, and 10 minutes later, it was reading 570 degrees!  (the knob was set to 250)

Not a fantastic end to the weekend unfortunately.


----------



## JHazy (Jun 5, 2018)

Has anyone else had this happen? 

This is the only thing holding me back from buying this smoker. I don't want to have to worry about something like this happening. Is there any built in protection?

Thanks to anyone's time.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 5, 2018)

JHazy said:


> Has anyone else had this happen?
> 
> This is the only thing holding me back from buying this smoker. I don't want to have to worry about something like this happening. Is there any built in protection?
> 
> Thanks to anyone's time.



This is a two year old post, and I don't remember hearing about any more camp chefs catching on fire. I'd write it off as a one time experience. It can happen to almost any smoker/grill out there. Best advice I can give: don't leave the smoker untended and if you do - don't park it anywhere close to your house. My neighbor melted his vinyl siding one time with is gas grill. It wasn't a pretty site.

Chris


----------



## JHazy (Jun 5, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> This is a two year old post, and I don't remember hearing about any more camp chefs catching on fire. I'd write it off as a one time experience. It can happen to almost any smoker/grill out there. Best advice I can give: don't leave the smoker untended and if you do - don't park it anywhere close to your house. My neighbor melted his vinyl siding one time with is gas grill. It wasn't a pretty site.
> 
> Chris


Aye, Thanks Chris, appreciate you taking the time.


----------



## dethpuck (May 12, 2019)

Mine caught fire, and the replacement CC sent has almost caught fire as well.


----------

